# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Vetëm lojra për telefon

## Luter

Ne kete teme do te postoj vetem lojra per telefon per te shkarkuar lojen zgjidhni ekranin e telefonit tuaj nese nuk e dini ekranin e telefonit me pyesni mua duke shkruar llojin e telefonit per shembull nokia n70 ekrani (176x208) neqoftese deshironi nje loje kerkojeni  dhe perdorni butonin e reputacionit!

----------


## Luter

Nisë për një udhëtim të ri për Amerikën Perëndimore! Relive aventurat e migrim, pionierë në gjurmët për të nxitojnë Gold Kalifornisë në një hartë të udhëtimit të re të bazuar në periudhën historike amerikan pas Oregon Trail. Përvoja e fituar njejtin vendim-marrjes formula e lojës origjinale ju dashuri dhe për të siguruar sigurinë e kamionçinë tuaj. Udhëhequr një parti të re së bashku një udhëtim i pjerrët: terrenit Kryqit të ndryshme, përballen me ngjarje të paparashikueshme të rastit, dhe do të takohet karaktere të ndryshme historike gjatë kohës që mbledh dëshmitë e lëna nga partia nga loja e mëparshme Oregon Trail celular.

  


Kryqi peisazhe të ndryshme dhe terrenet: fusha, male, shkretëtira, badlands, kanione dhe pyje.
9 aftësi bazë në aktivitetet që burimet ndikim tuaj: gjueti, telegraphing, ari Humor dhe më shumë!
Presin ngjarje të pafavorshme (tornadot, sulmet, etj) dhe të reagojnë shpejt për të shmangur pengesat.
Ballafaqohen vendet historike dhe karaktere të mësojnë për historinë amerikane dhe vështirësitë e rrugës.
Statistikat e krahasoni me lojtarë të tjerë në drejtues online.
Lidhje me ndeshjen e parë Oregon Trail celular: Mblidhni lë të kuptohet dhe këshilla nga partia e mëparshme.

*
Nokia:
(s40v2)128x128
(s40v3)128x160
(s40v5)128x160
(s40v3-1mb)240x320
(s60v3-1mb)240x320
(s60v3)320x240
(s60v5)5800 Xpress Music
Sony Ericsson:
(k500)128x160
(w810i)176x220
(k800-1mb)240x320
(TM506)240x320
(X1)480x800*

----------


## Luter

Versione sony erikson
128x160http://www.mediafire.com/?rjmtdj5mmfi
176x220-w302http://www.mediafire.com/?rjmtdj5mmfi
176x220-w810http://www39203.megaupload.com/?d=hzxh8k7t
C902-240x320http://www.mediafire.com/?znekm3mh4zh
K800-240x320http://www36611.megaupload.com/?d=y1ramf8k
Versione Nokia 
N95-240x320 http://www.mediafire.com/?mcybrhndtrk
N3250-176x208 http://www.mediafire.com/?ywkew1knzzd
N6710 http://www.mediafire.com/?zlyd1mmyjyj
E71-320x240 http://www.mediafire.com/?4cyejyu5jjl
N73-240x320 http://www.mediafire.com/?jymyyczmojv
N80-352x416 http://www.mediafire.com/?4fzerzuzmkg




*Tanke Shpërthimi me një gamë të armëve të lartë mundësuar në këtë lojë të luftuar artilerie që ka shitur mbi 10.000 shkarkime javore ditë më AppStore Apple. iShoot e ndryshon vazhdimisht dhe veçoritë multiplayer gameplay do të mbajë të luajnë për orë të tëra*
__________________

----------


## Luter

Versione Nokia 
176x208-s60v1http://www.4shared.com/file/144690148/3a738d7/PES2010_176x208s60v1.html
176x208-s60v2http://www.4shared.com/file/144690165/4f2026e8/PES2010_176x208s60v2.html
Versione nokia S60v3
176x208http://www.4shared.com/file/144690194/bfbf0ab1/PES2010_176x208s60v3.html
240x320http://www.4shared.com/file/144690273/bd1e0cc5/PES2010_240x320s60v3.html
320x240-v1http://www.4shared.com/file/144690320/58a2c30d/PES2010_320x240s60v3-1.html
320x240-v2http://www.4shared.com/file/144690366/d5ada33c/PES2010_320x240s60v3-2.html
240x320-N85http://www.4shared.com/file/144690220/5960a93a/PES2010_240x320-N85.html
240x320-N95http://www.4shared.com/file/144616380/b7563f9a/PES2010_240x320-N95.html
240x320-6710Navigatorhttp://www.4shared.com/file/144617067/d4b5e8b/PES2010_6710_NaV_s60v3.html
352x416http://www.4shared.com/file/144629694/b02862af/PES2010352x416s60v3.html
Versione nokia S40
128x128http://www.4shared.com/file/144689952/b412d70a/PES2010_128x128s40v2.html
128x160-v2http://www.4shared.com/file/144689964/765c21fc/PES2010_128x160s40v2.html
128x160-v3http://www.4shared.com/file/144689973/f123851e/PES2010_128x160s40v3.html
208x208http://www.4shared.com/file/144689994/f1c43d33/PES2010_208x208s40.html
240x320-v3http://www.4shared.com/file/144690024/5d89b94d/PES2010_240x320s40v3.html
240x320-v5http://www.4shared.com/file/144690051/62a2db05/PES2010_240x320s40v5.html
Versione Sony Ericsson
128x128http://www.4shared.com/file/144690464/3eecd495/PES2010_128x128SE.html
128x160http://www.4shared.com/file/144690491/c91e3cd5/PES2010_128x160SE.html
176x220-v1http://www.4shared.com/file/144690518/79d9644e/PES2010_176x220v1SE.html
176x220-v2http://www.4shared.com/file/144690562/d64d1b97/PES2010_176x220v2SE.html
240x320http://www.4shared.com/file/144690604/6b32a77d/PES2010_240x320SE.html
240x320-w910ihttp://www.4shared.com/file/144690643/913af7da/PES2010_240x320W910.html
240x320-w960http://www.4shared.com/file/144690689/dd5a51c8/PES2010_240x320W960.html

s60v5: Nokia 5800 Xpress Musichttp://www.4shared.com/file/144690442/e5b91322/PES2010_s60v5_5800.html

----------


## anri_dr

Raging Thunder 3D eshte loje me makina ne formatin .sis per  
Nokia Symbian 6.1|7.0|8.0|8.1
Loja eshte e pershtatshme per cdo loj ekrani



http://rapidshare.com/files/347629883/Raging_Thunder.zip

----------


## paolamema1996

per samsung sghe250 jave mundesisht

----------


## Apollyon

Na gjeni ca ringtones te bukura, qe te jene edhe gallate.

----------


## Baxhuku

un e kom telefonin nokia 5530 . ! a ka mundesi mem ndihmu si mundem me instalu loja ne telefon

----------


## Deni_Boy

*www.mobile9.com futuni kto pasi keni edhe programe edhe lojra*

----------

